# Mural Making



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Many of you may already get murals from us, or you may make your own. Well if you've wondered how to do it, here's how we do it.



First thing you need, is adobe photoshop. Any version from 7 on up is fine to use, you only need a few basic tools. I use CS2. Search around the internet, and you'll find it readily available for download.









Next thing you'll need is some decal paper. Whatever you like to use is fine, most of them work great. Just make sure it is compatible with your printer (inkjet or laser) Also grab a can of testors decal spray to seal your ink in.










Next, you will need your artwork. This can either be a picture you've taken, one you've found online, or something you've drawn in photoshop. 


Now you are almost ready. Before you even think about printing anything, you need to do a little bit of planning. Decal paper comes in white, and clear backgrounds. There are different reasons for using either one. If you have a logo with a border, or something of that nature, you'll want to use white paper. Because the shape you cut out, is the shape you'll see. Most of the time for murals, you want to use clear paper. 

But you must keep in mind that any white part of your photo, will actually end up being your paint color showing through. So a full color photo, will not end up being a full color mural. Deskjet printers do not print white ink, but there are two ways around this. 

First, you can print your mural on white paper, apply it, then using an airbrush, fade the edges in with your body color. This will give you a painted on mural look, but keep it in full color.

The other way, is to print on clear paper (it's usually thinner then white) airbrush white on the panel, apply the decal, then fade in the edges with an airbrush. 


Ok, now that you've figured out what you need to do, it's time to open your artwork in photoshop.










First thing to do, is use the eraser tool, and erase everything you don't want, I usually set the opacity to about 30-50% and fade the edges. then you need to use the crop tool, and square it all off. Sometimes you'll need to adjust the angles using the transform tool, but it all depends on what you start with. You can also adjust the colors at this point by going image>adjustments>hue and saturation. 


Once you've got it looking how you want it, and cropped out all the extra white border, you need to resize it to fit whatever you are putting it on. To do that you need to go to Help>image resize 

A good photo printer is needed to get the best results. We print ours at 1200 DPI photo quality. We can print up to 4800 dpi, but i've found that it's just too much ink, and usually doesn't hold up well during the sealing of the ink.

You should have something like this once you print.









Let the ink dry for 24 hours before spraying it, then let it sit another day before applying. Decals sit best on a smooth glossy surface. 

This mural was printed on clear paper, because it was going on a white car. I airbrushed more white around the edges to give it that painted on look, and blend the decal in with the paintjob. 










Once clearcoated, you can barely see the papers edges.











Couple more examples



















And remember, ink is pretty darn expensive!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: 

to do ur own murals, u have to drop about 800 bucks, lol or get a bootleg copy of ps


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 11:24 PM~7905161
> *nice :thumbsup:
> 
> to do  ur own murals, u have to drop about 800 bucks, lol or get a bootleg copy of ps
> *


anyone that uses the internet, i'm sure can obtain a copy of photoshop with little to no effort


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2007, 12:26 AM~7905181
> *anyone that uses the internet, i'm sure can obtain a copy of photoshop with little to no effort
> *


well, i had one before but i could never activate it, and than it expired after the 30 days  pm me the link with the activation info so it wont expire :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 11:30 PM~7905231
> *well, i had one before but i could never activate it, and than it expired after the 30 days  pm me the link with the activation info so it wont expire  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.google.com


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2007, 12:31 AM~7905241
> *http://www.google.com
> *


i knew t hat was comin, but i never seem to find the activation code that works.. i can get the program just not the code


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OK I DON'T HAVE PHOTOSHOP BUT I HAVE SERIF PHOTOPLUS 6.0 WOULD THAT WORK JUST WONDERING


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice job on the how to. I'll just pay you to do the inside work. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SWEET good looking out 1ofaknd! Thanks bro I was just wondering this over the damn weekend.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Why go to all this when your doing the best job yet ! 


I am very happy with what you have doen for me ! Planing on another order real soon !


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE THANX FOR THE INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 14 2007, 11:39 PM~7905319
> *OK I DON'T HAVE PHOTOSHOP BUT I HAVE SERIF PHOTOPLUS 6.0  WOULD THAT WORK  JUST WONDERING
> *


as long as you have the same tools, then sure.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 11:31 PM~7905252
> *i knew t hat was comin, but i never seem to find the activation code that works.. i can get the program just not the code
> *


your just not looking hard enough, you don't even need to go outside of layitlow to find it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302053


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2007, 09:39 AM~7906841
> *your just not looking hard enough, you don't even need to go outside of layitlow to find it
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302053
> *


thats the one i got last time, but the activation thing wouldnt work at all for some reason!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ha Ha biatchs don't even think about copying that Impala trunk lid...... I'm laying down the copy right laws as of now!!!! :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 15 2007, 11:03 AM~7907633
> *Ha Ha biatchs don't even think about copying that Impala trunk lid...... I'm laying down the copy right laws as of now!!!! :cheesy:  :tongue:
> 
> 
> *



Your a BUM ! 



why hasn't this sexy bitch been built yet ? !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I know I know :uh: I've got it packed in the back of my drawers it's kinda like an out of sight out of mind scene going on there!!!!! I've really got to put some time into this!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 01:36 AM~7906040
> *Why  go    to    all  this  when  your  doing  the  best    job    yet  !
> I  am  very  happy  with    what  you  have  doen  for  me  !  Planing  on  another    order  real  soon !
> *


I know i could sit at home all day making these and selling them, but it's more of a pain in the butt then it is worth. The one's i do are usually more as a favor rather then a sale, lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 15 2007, 04:58 PM~7910064
> *I know i could sit at home all day making these and selling them, but it's more of  a pain in the butt then it is worth. The one's i do are usually more as a favor rather then a sale, lol.
> *



WELL THEN I OWE YOU 1 ! LOL ! DOnt stop makeing them just yet ! I was sending a new order with the Ford !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 04:41 PM~7910722
> *WELL  THEN  I  OWE  YOU 1  !  LOL !   DOnt  stop  makeing  them  just    yet !   I  was  sending a  new  order  with  the  Ford !
> *



X2, I got about 7-8 of them I need done here soon.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

man im so glad i got photoshop CS2


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

will cs3 work????????//


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 16 2007, 05:45 PM~7918245
> *will cs3 work????????//
> *


well of course. you can use any photo editing program that let's you do what i've shown.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

got a guestion!!?!?!?!? how do you tile a pattern? got a little piece of material i scanned now i want to put it together to make a larger piece! oh yeah im using photoshop!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@May 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7938233
> *got a guestion!!?!?!?!? how do you tile a pattern? got a little piece of material i scanned now i want to put it together to make a larger piece! oh yeah im using photoshop!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> *


click file, and make a new blank picture whatever size you want. then open your image, and select it, copy and paste into your new picture, then resize and fade it however you want. Just keep adding pics like that until you get it how you like it.

I did something similar with these for minidreams. Used 3 or 4 different photos and stitched them together to make one long one.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 11:24 PM~7905161
> *nice :thumbsup:
> 
> to do  ur own murals, u have to drop about 800 bucks, lol or get a bootleg copy of ps
> *


just take a visit to off topic you can get anything from the homies.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent tutorial! When I'm home again I wil def give it go.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 19 2007, 08:00 PM~7938495
> *click file, and make a new blank picture whatever size you want. then open your image, and select it, copy and paste into your new picture, then resize and fade it however you want. Just keep adding pics like that until you get it how you like it.
> 
> I did something similar with these for minidreams. Used 3 or 4 different photos and stitched them together to make one long one.
> ...


thanks man !!!!!! now how do you fade them in!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 19 2007, 10:00 PM~7938495
> *click file, and make a new blank picture whatever size you want. then open your image, and select it, copy and paste into your new picture, then resize and fade it however you want. Just keep adding pics like that until you get it how you like it.
> 
> I did something similar with these for minidreams. Used 3 or 4 different photos and stitched them together to make one long one.
> ...













There are a few ways ryan showed me how to apply these ! I can go stright over the body color and it makes it look ghousted ! or over white to get the detail of the decal ! Or like i did on this ! I used gold as the base then added the decal !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 19 2007, 09:00 PM~7938495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homeboy on the left sure doesn't look to happy concidering he has two bitches with tounges in each of his ears!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 21 2007, 02:02 PM~7948158
> *Homeboy on the left sure doesn't look to happy concidering he has two bitches with tounges in each of his ears!!!!!  :dunno:
> *


When he asked them for a wet willy he meant something else ! LOL !
:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@May 21 2007, 12:57 PM~7947704
> *thanks man !!!!!! now how do you fade them in!
> *


you can adjust the opacity using photoshop. as well as use the eraser with the opacity level set lower, to give the edges a fade.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2007, 02:05 PM~7949136
> *you can adjust the opacity using photoshop. as well as use the eraser with the opacity level set lower, to give the edges a fade.
> *


that's too much stuff for me to do. and i know i'll just fuck it up so I'll just pay you to do it for me.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 05:25 PM~7949330
> *that's too much stuff for me to do.  and  i know i'll just fuck it up so I'll just pay you to do it for me.
> *


i tried messin with ps cs2 and it had my head hurtin, i gave up and was glad it was just a trial.. if i could get the full version than ryan should do a lesson on how to use stuff on there


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 21 2007, 04:41 PM~7949450
> *i tried messin with ps cs2 and it had my head hurtin, i gave up and was glad it was just a trial.. if i could get the full version than ryan should do a lesson on how to use stuff on there
> *


search limewire, or any other P2p software for photoshop 7, it has all the tools you need, and is easier to get and crack


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

how much would it be for some1 to make a few hood and trunk murals???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 21 2007, 04:52 PM~7949515
> *how much would it be for some1 to make a few hood and trunk murals???
> *


I dont know what any else would charge (or anyone else that even bothers to make them for people) but i charge 5 bucks per mural, minimum of 4 per order


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

thast cool...i get at ya here in a few days, most likely


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2007, 04:51 PM~7949512
> *search limewire, or any other P2p software for photoshop 7, it has all the tools you need, and is easier to get and crack
> *


Do you have winrar if so where did you get it from because i got a photoshoping program from limewire and windows wont open because its a .rar and i dont feel like paying $30 to open one file.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 21 2007, 07:39 PM~7950558
> *Do you have winrar if so where did you get it from because i got a photoshoping program from limewire and windows wont open because its a .rar and i dont feel like paying $30 to open one file.
> *


get it the same way you got photoshop


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2007, 07:46 PM~7950620
> *get it the same way you got photoshop
> *


duuuhhh i feel like a genius. :angry:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hollyshit that a bad ass pic..where do i find this pics like the one u posted..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 16 2007, 05:12 AM~8317181
> *hollyshit that a bad ass pic..where do i find this pics like the one u posted..
> *


just look around layitlow


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...47257&hl=murals
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...41352&hl=murals
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=270021&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=270021&hl=

:0 




Nice work HH, that caddys badass.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey ryan, how much for one (or a few) of these murals?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+May 21 2007, 03:54 PM~7949903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 16 2007, 07:17 AM~8317591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :scrutinize:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 16 2007, 08:59 AM~8317537
> *hey ryan, how much for one (or a few) of these murals?
> *


Try it yourself before you try to talk me into it, lol. that's why i made the how-to


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

also, when it comes to settings for your printer. I"ve found that around 1200dpi works great. My printer goes up to 4800dpi for photos, but the ink puddles up on the decal paper and doesn't soak in as well.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 20 2007, 11:26 AM~7940563
> *just take a visit to off topic you can get anything from the homies.
> *


roll roll roll your joint lik it at the end ,take a puff ,thats enuf ,pass it to a friend .................................fukin tease im on papers,lol thats funny ,back to bitness were can i find the off topic were i could receve free , or for sale murals


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wear can i get decal paper ,


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im glad i got somebody here in da house thats a genius on computers, he can do this shit with his eyes closed---works with computers all day...some amazing shit he pulls off and not with photoshop either...

i did have a model website comin along, (still do) but gotta take some clearer photos of some of my older builds...we'll see soon.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 6 2007, 04:42 PM~8485976
> *wear can i get decal paper ,
> *


http://www.decalpaper.com/inkjet.html


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Ryan Ima Keep On Messing WIth This For A WHile I Got A GOod Lexmark Printer Too 










one question thought do u have to use the testors decal sealer i mean what if your going to candy over the graphics and what is the differance of the testors sealer and regular clear coat???



thanks again


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

from what ive seal the sealer is to protect the ink form bleeding when you soak the decal in water to get it off the paper.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh so the sealer goes onto the paper i was thinking that u have to put the decal on the model then spray the sealer then clear it 


thanks doc!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:32 AM~8493176
> *oh so the sealer goes onto the paper i was thinking that u have to put the decal on the model then spray the sealer then clear it
> thanks doc!!! :thumbsup:
> *



i learned that the hard way :uh:

the cheap shit from walmart (the clear) works just fine to seal, and is a LOT cheaper than actual sealer...


----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

very userul info!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

anyone have a key for photoshop?

my trial is over and I dont have one?


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

raystrey,If you go to youtube and type in photoshop cs3 they'll have a few ways to get it for free.I did it about 2-3 weeks ago and it's been doing fine.The one I did you have to get the free trial 1st then it shows you another site to use to make it permanent.If I can find it I'll pm you the link.


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+May 14 2007, 09:26 PM~7905181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get photoshop for free off of Limewire


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You can get it here on LIL if you know where to look.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 7 2007, 08:37 AM~8492415
> *Thanks Ryan Ima Keep On Messing WIth This For A WHile I Got A GOod Lexmark Printer Too
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

neat anybody got more pics


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wer can I get som decal paper


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wer can I get som decal paper




http://www.decalpaper.com/Default.asp


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

PERDITION said:


> http://www.decalpaper.com/Default.asp


 Do u know of any store that is not online around phx


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Do u know of any store that is not online around phx


I would check with a local hobby store or an office supply store and see if they could order you some. uffin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

I found a decal kit at my local hobby store but those decals u hav to wet them nd slide them on the car (do those work 2)


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Rest in peace Ryan.:angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Very sad to see him go! He will be missed!


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Very sad to see him go! He will be missed!


Too young too.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PERDITION said:


> Rest in peace Ryan.:angel:


what happened u talkin about 1ofakind?


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> what happened u talkin about 1ofakind?


He had been sick for awhile.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PERDITION said:


> He had been sick for awhile.


oh wow didin even know that sorry to hear that my condolenses to his family on thur loss may he r.i.p :angel: :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

PERDITION said:


> Too young too.



yea no kiddin! its very sad, i was syked he was back around and talked of building again, and now this! very sad!

and i wounder if we all together as a site can come together and maybe raise some cash for his wife? any ideas?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yea no kiddin! its very sad, i was syked he was back around and talked of building again, and now this! very sad!
> 
> and i wounder if we all together as a site can come together and maybe raise some cash for his wife? any ideas?


 yes it is, wish the best for his family and he may R.I.P :angel: 
and am down to help the fam!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sucks to hear the news too bad no one from his club is willing to fill in the rest


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

May he rest in peace:angel::angel::angel:

My condolences to his family:angel:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

R.I.P Ryan you were always a stand up and very talented guy, your family friends and the model community have all lost a great person..


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

TTT


----------

